# Touchscreen mobile under 14k....??



## angie (Jun 10, 2010)

Please suggest

company:any
camera: 5 MP+
wifi: yes
touchscreen: capacitive
3G: optional
dual sim: will prefer it but not necessary
please help....


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2010)

if you can find one, get Samsung Galaxy Spica.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 10, 2010)

Get the X10 mini.You wont regret it. 

Phonearena review. 

*www.phonearena.com/htmls/Sony-Ericsson-Xperia-X10-mini-Review-review-r_2453.html


----------



## azzu (Jun 10, 2010)

+ 1 for the x10 mini


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 10, 2010)

I think both Spica and X10mini have very similar features...better u hold them in hand and check whichever suits u better


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 10, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> i think both spica and x10mini have very similar features...better u hold them in hand and check whichever suits u better



+1


----------



## angie (Jun 16, 2010)

nah x10 mini doesnt good look to mini... any other suggestions frns...?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2010)

angie said:


> nah x10 mini doesnt good look to mini... any other suggestions frns...?



if you can increase budget, you can get Nokia X6 for 15.6k. else wait for Samsung Galaxy i5800 (coming soon). this phone is successor to spica.

edit: like dreamcatcher said, you can also wait for the X8


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 16, 2010)

Or wait for the x8.


----------



## angie (Jun 19, 2010)

nokia x8 or sony xperia x8 ?
what will be its expected price?


ok you  must be talking about xperia x8.. because nokia x8 is priced at 22k.
any idea when xperia x8 is launching and its price?
X6 looks good. I will be tempted to buy it in case of lack of any other options but it is slightly ahead of my budget.

any idea about N97's price?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 19, 2010)

Nokia dont have X8...it have N8


----------



## Empirial (Jun 19, 2010)

Samsung Jet II (Current Price Rs.14500) Techtree.com India > News > Consumer Electronics > Samsung Jet 2 Reaches India


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 19, 2010)

X8 in july.Price should be around 11-12k.


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 19, 2010)

just make sure u go for Android OS... its de best right now!


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 20, 2010)

Android phones are relatively expensive, won't fit his budget. If you want one, You can consider HTC Tattoo though I find its screen resolution too low for a touchscreen phone.


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 20, 2010)

Spica is cheaper n better than tattoo


----------



## angie (Jun 24, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Nokia dont have X8...it have N8


Do a google mate...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2010)

angie said:


> Do a google mate...



U still think Nokia X8 exists...ok please give me a link

gsmarena.com dont have it

All Nokia phones


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 25, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> U still think Nokia X8 exists...ok please give me a link
> 
> gsmarena.com dont have it
> 
> All Nokia phones



I think he's talking about sony x8..
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X8 - Full phone specifications


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 25, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> I think he's talking about sony x8..
> Sony Ericsson XPERIA X8 - Full phone specifications





> nokia x8 or sony xperia x8 ?
> what will be its expected price?
> ok you  must be talking about xperia x8.. because nokia x8 is priced at  22k.



this is what he said


----------



## angie (Jun 30, 2010)

thats what i said and here is a link so knock yourself out... 
Nokia X8 Touchscreen Mobile Features, Price and Review


xperia x8 looks good but 3.12 MP cam isn't enough for me... still the best choice after nokia X6

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------




Empirial said:


> Samsung Jet II (Current Price Rs.14500) Techtree.com India > News > Consumer Electronics > Samsung Jet 2 Reaches India



are you sure the about the price. Techtree says 19k.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 30, 2010)

hahaha shud i say pwned!!!
sujoyp, now no one can answer that!!!


@angie: I do not know if that blog/site (mobileclues) belong to you or not; but it is not X8 mate...it is N8. Nokia does have X2,X3 and X6 but there is no X8 

Nokia Europe - Nokia N8 - Product


----------



## desiibond (Jun 30, 2010)

angie said:


> thats what i said and here is a link so knock yourself out...
> Nokia X8 Touchscreen Mobile Features, Price and Review



LOL. among all the blogs, this is the blog that you are rooting on? That idiot doesn't know that the phone is called N8 and not X8. 

here : Introducing Nokia N8


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 30, 2010)

Now thats too much..LOL

Even at the end of the blog there is a link to Nokia Europe site which takes to N8 homepage


----------



## angie (Jul 22, 2010)

kk... thanks.

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------

My friend bought omnia 2. How about its touchscreen response? It is resistive type.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 22, 2010)

I used to think all samsung TS phones use capacitive screens, surprising to know that cheaper ones like Corby & star have capacitive while the expensive omnia has resistive. I'd say don't go with a resistive screen if you are buying samsung, there are many samsung phones with capacitive screens, why not select another phone? why not go with omnia i900?


----------



## angie (Jul 22, 2010)

my friend says he got omnia 2(which version=?) at 9000 recently. can anybody give me a link to that model?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 23, 2010)

omnia at 9000!!! The cheapest omnia model, this one, is available for 12500. I think He might have got a star wi-fi


----------



## angie (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok, he got samsung star superb for 11,500. The current market price is 9500. it has 5 MP camera and wifi. But i think 3g is missing.... Also no idea about capacitive touchscreen although response was quite good when i used it.


----------



## ankushkool (Jul 29, 2010)

desiibond said:


> if you can increase budget, you can get Nokia X6 for 15.6k. else wait for Samsung Galaxy i5800 (coming soon). this phone is successor to spica.
> 
> edit: like dreamcatcher said, you can also wait for the X8



Awesome  any idea what de price will be? the screen resolution is 240 x 400 pixels... isnt that wierd!!!


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey Buddy, you can go in for a Nokia C6. It's officially announced to be launched in the first week of Sep this year. It's features look promising such as the 5MP cam, 3G, WiFi, HSPDA, A-GPS, 3.2in touchscreen with 640 X 360 resolution @16 mn colors. And also a well laid out Qwerty Keypad. I suppose that it will be launched with a price tag of somewhere around 13 -14 K. I am myself going in for that handset. You can find it's review at Nokia C6 review: A playful character - GSMArena.com

And plz for God's sake don't believe on such blogs/sites which can not write the model names correct.


----------



## Gaurav (Aug 3, 2010)

CyberKID said:


> Hey Buddy, you can go in for a Nokia C6. It's officially announced to be launched in the first week of Sep this year. It's features look promising such as the 5MP cam, 3G, WiFi, HSPDA, A-GPS, 3.2in touchscreen with 640 X 360 resolution @16 mn colors. And also a well laid out Qwerty Keypad. I suppose that it will be launched with a price tag of somewhere around 13 -14 K. I am myself going in for that handset. You can find it's review at Nokia C6 review: A playful character - GSMArena.com
> 
> And plz for God's sake don't believe on such blogs/sites which can not write the model names correct.



I fully agree with cyberkid, this phone looks promising. moreover it fits your budget. Android phones are new and they will not fit in this budget.


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Aug 3, 2010)

CyberKID said:


> Hey Buddy, you can go in for a Nokia C6. It's officially announced to be launched in the first week of Sep this year. It's features look promising such as the 5MP cam, 3G, WiFi, HSPDA, A-GPS, 3.2in touchscreen with 640 X 360 resolution @16 mn colors. And also a well laid out Qwerty Keypad. I suppose that it will be launched with a price tag of somewhere around 13 -14 K. I am myself going in for that handset. You can find it's review at Nokia C6 review: A playful character - GSMArena.com
> 
> And plz for God's sake don't believe on such blogs/sites which can not write the model names correct.



I think this phone is already available. see,

*shopping.indiatimes.com/IndiatimesShopping/ctl/20375871/pc//cat/960113/pid/4202992


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 3, 2010)

Rs.16490 for C6 is not worth...better wait till it comes to 14k

Or @17k u better get Samsung Wave


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 9, 2010)

Incredible Hulk said:


> I think this phone is already available. see,
> 
> Buy Nokia C6 QWERTY Slider GSM Mobile Phone online, Nokia C6 QWERTY Slider GSM Mobile Phone Price, Reviews @ Indiatimes Shopping.



Hey, I also found the C6 available for sale at shopping.Indiatimes.com, but will anyone plz tell me how can anyone sell a product even before it's release in the market. A few weeks back,(20th of July to be precise) Nokia has announced the expected release on the C6 to be somewhere in the first week of september, on it's official blog on twitter, in response to one of the twitter users @krazyfrog's Query. Check this out at Twitter / Nokia: @krazyfrog The C6 will sho .... So, there's no question of the C6 already available in the markets. You can also check out Digit's own page @ Nokia C6 official launch proposed for first - Online Best Latest Nokia C6 official launch proposed for first Price Reviews | Features in India. So, plz wait for a while, as the C6 is expected to be around 13K-14K.


----------



## angie (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey guys, does anyone have any about the price of samsung galaxy i7500. It is priced at 210 euros at fonearena. However a quick google search gives its price near 24k. also on ebay it is priced at 16k(buy now) in one link and 24k in many others.

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------




sujoyp said:


> Rs.16490 for C6 is not worth...better wait till it comes to 14k
> 
> Or @17k u better get Samsung Wave


are you sure wave is priced at 17k? what about the OS?


----------



## ankushkool (Aug 14, 2010)

Good News:  Exclusive: Samsung i5801 Galaxy 3 now available in India for Rs. 12,000 | Androidos.in


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 14, 2010)

angie said:


> are you sure wave is priced at 17k? what about the OS?



yup waves price is near 17-18k...

And about OS ....Samsung is promoting their Bada OS very well...and Wave is already sold in millions..
BTW Wave already have many softwares inbuilt like divx player and push mail


----------



## AndroidOS.in (Aug 14, 2010)

Go for HTC Wildfire, you get 5 MP cam and all the features there. First  of all, you will not get Spica, then it only has 3.2 MP camera. and  Galaxy 3 also has 3.2 MP camera.

 Right now HTC Wildfire is the best device out there under 15K. Go grab it.

 *androidos.in


----------



## angie (Aug 19, 2010)

how much does the wildfire cost?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 20, 2010)

Samsung Wave or Htc wildfire.
---------- Post added at 02:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 AM ----------

Don't buy nokia phones they have symbian os which buggy at the best.The S60 UI is neither user-friendly nor attractive enough to rival the best in class. The core functionality is all there but when we are talking about that much money, only covering the basics just doesn't cut it.
I am facing problem with my nokia n79 os.Most pathitic os i have ever seen.


----------



## angie (Aug 21, 2010)

thanks mate.. after hearing that much i wont go for nokia...


----------



## Tenida (Aug 22, 2010)

go for any model from samsung or htc.


----------



## webgenius (Aug 22, 2010)

Better go for HTC Wildfire. Even I'll buy Wildfire tomorrow


----------



## angie (Aug 22, 2010)

webgenius said:


> Better go for HTC Wildfire. Even I'll buy Wildfire tomorrow


what is its price?


----------



## raj_in (Aug 22, 2010)

i also feel d same ab nokia
but nokia x6 is good at 14k


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 23, 2010)

amartya87 said:


> Samsung Wave or Htc wildfire.
> ---------- Post added at 02:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 AM ----------
> 
> Don't buy nokia phones they have symbian os which buggy at the best.The S60 UI is neither user-friendly nor attractive enough to rival the best in class. The core functionality is all there but when we are talking about that much money, only covering the basics just doesn't cut it.
> I am facing problem with my nokia n79 os.Most pathitic os i have ever seen.



So, U don't like the Symbian OS. That's why Nokia is the world leader in Mobile Phones. For a matter of fact, Symbian has the largest share in the mobile phone OS market. What do you think if you haven't liked the N79 UI, every other Symbian UI from Nokia is the same way. You cannot match the widespread popularity of Symbian with any Windows Mobile or the Samsung BADA OS. While Windows mobile is for a priveleged few, Samsung's BADA OS is a new entry into the market, so you never know what may happen to this in the near future. Symbian has the greatest no. of apps available, which I believe that the Windows Mobile and BADA OS don't match even if combined together.
ALL THAT GLITTERS IS NOT GOLD!


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2010)

If  someone thinks Nokia is going down think again they have 76.9% of  market share of China in just Q2 which is 76.9% of 6.9million cellphone


----------



## Tenida (Aug 23, 2010)

@Cyberkid-Market share in India-
# Nokia market share dipped from 64% in ‘08-09 to 52.2% in ‘09-10.
# Samsung gained the market share – 10% to 17.4% in ‘09-10.
# LG’s market share increased marginally from 4.5% to 5.9%.
# Losers include Sony Ericsson (market share fell from 6% to 3%), Motorola (3.5% to 1%), ZTE (5.6% to 1.9%).
# Micromax has been one of the major winners, from nothing to 4.1% [drive by huge advertising during IPL].
# Karbonn’s market share too increased to 3%

Just see Nokia is loosing its market.The main cause is the os symbian.Symbian could be the world largest using OS in mobile but its also buggy at best.
Don't compare symbian os with samsung BADA OS compare with google anroid.Google anroid os is much better than symbian and its capturing the market rapidly.Just wait you will also find much application for anroid.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2010)

We know that nokia is going down...but it still sells more than total of all other companies Samsung+LG+Moto+SE+others..and that is an achievement

Do u know what 76% of china market and 52% of Indian market means...it means huge sales


----------



## Tenida (Aug 23, 2010)

Why do you talking about china?? I am talking about the sales in india.The cause of loosing market is only because of symbian os.Nokia's hardware is good but its software is below par the quality other os like google anroid. 

If nokia uses the same os believe me its sales will be going down and down.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2010)

I included china coz its sales volume is even higher than India...

I know S60v5 is old UI and dont like it personally and hope Nokia does everything right with Symbian 3, Symbain 4(2011) and Meego OS


----------



## angie (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah symbian was past. I have N72 and just love S60v2. But higher versions of symbian do not appear to be so perfect. Nokia will realize its mistake if it doesn't move to android or something else. Everybody needs to move forward. Nokia knows their market is going down otherwise they wouldn't had launched the C series.


----------



## angie (Nov 29, 2010)

I have decided to go gor samsung i7500. Any comments or reviews??


----------



## NainO (Nov 29, 2010)

It was a good phone but sadly it's days are over. It's still on android 1.5

If budget is 14k you have three options
Lg optimus one
Samsung Galaxy 3
Sony ericsson Xperia x8

I would suggest lg optimus one


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 29, 2010)

Even I too wanna buy O1!!


----------



## NainO (Nov 29, 2010)

^^^ I am in the same queue mate 
Some dudes have reported that they have bought this phone at the price 12.2k...
That's quite a good price for a good mobile...


----------



## angie (Nov 30, 2010)

Lg optimus 1 has only a 3 MPcam
samsung galaxy 3 is veru gud phone but agains has 3 MP cam and suffers poor battery backup.
xperia x8 is again 3.2 MP cam and has higher price of 14k
which samsung galaxy i7500 is priced near 15k. and i think android 1.6 is upgradeable.

sadly the os is not upgradeable. So i dont think i will be going for it now. Anu suggestions of a 5mp phone. X6 seems to be best bet now.


----------



## NainO (Nov 30, 2010)

Nokia x6 is a good multimedia phone...

But if you can increase your budget by 1.5-2k then you can have much better option like
Nokia c6-01(8MP camera, around 16.5k)  and
Samsung wave(5MP camera, around 17k)

Both of these mobile have 720p video recording and better features than x6


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 30, 2010)

NainO said:


> ^^^ I am in the same queue mate
> Some dudes have reported that they have bought this phone at the price 12.2k...
> That's quite a good price for a good mobile...



Wait till New Years' eve or somewhere around that for discounts!I think the price will come down further!


----------



## NainO (Nov 30, 2010)

Can't wait that long


----------



## angie (Dec 1, 2010)

Actuall i checked about nokia c6-01. First of all it is only 5mp cam (check any video review), it is very thick and then a resistive touchscreen and also symbian. I can't buy this just because it is labelled nokia. 
And samsung wave is hihly out of my budget.

okay actually thats nokia c6. The c6-01 is yet to be released and i will wait fot as of now. Any guess about its price?


----------



## NainO (Dec 1, 2010)

^^^ I think you can get this in 16k if bargained nicely...


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 1, 2010)

angie said:


> Actuall i checked about nokia c6-01. First of all it is only 5mp cam (check any video review), it is very thick and then a resistive touchscreen and also symbian. I can't buy this just because it is labelled nokia.
> And samsung wave is hihly out of my budget.
> 
> okay actually thats nokia c6. The c6-01 is yet to be released and i will wait fot as of now. Any guess about its price?



That's the C6-00 u r talking about. it's priced at somewhere around 13000-14000. I bought it for 13500 about 15 days back. It's awesome. Nokia has done a great job, and it should shut up all those who think that the days of symbian and nokia are over. It has a nice hardware qwerty keypad, good screen, crisp picture quality from 5mp camera, good video recording quality at 30 fps (enough to satisfy most of us), and its response has been fine tuned such that it becomes something above traditional resistive touchscreens. in short, the response of the touchscreen is good enough to be termed as "Resistive". GPS, WiFi, etc, are good feature set within a range of 13000, and yes, STUNNING LOOKS with SOLID FEEL.
FYI, the C6-01 is expected to be launched somewhere in the mid december or starting january, 2011, and is expected to be priced at Rs. 16000. with 8mp cam, 720p video recording at 30fps, GPS, WiFi, USB On-The-Go, Nokia Clear Black Display, etc to name a few.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 1, 2010)

^^ for those that doesn't mind sticking to Symbian S60v5 (interface not well optimized for touchscreen) & having a slightly bulky mobile below 15k, its a good buy. the H/W keyboard is a major +ve point. it could have been a best seller had it Symbian 3 & not the old platform.


----------



## angie (Dec 2, 2010)

C6-01 is delayed till Early jan.
So how is symbian 3 compared to android?


----------



## NainO (Dec 2, 2010)

If android is 9/10
then s^3 is 6.5/10

Android is dominating Symbian S^3 and other plateforms(except Symbian S^1)...

Its-
*Nokia(S^3)* vs *HTC, Samsung, Lg, Motorola, T Mobile etc(android)*


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 2, 2010)

NainO said:


> If android is 9/10
> then s^3 is 6.5/10
> 
> Android is dominating Symbian S^3 and other plateforms(except Symbian S^1)...
> ...



don't be so rude with Symbian S^3. at least it deserves that 0.5 extra 

but the bad point about Android is that mobile manufacturers mess up everything. firstly they add their own themes or customization & release just 1 or 2 updates & its over. so i doubt O1 will reach Android 3 (if ver2.3 min requirements matches O1's specs). even if it does, Honeycomb will surely be O1's last update cause LG will roll out new mobiles. 

at least the Nokia's fate looks better. the devices should get update till Symbian survives.


----------



## NainO (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok S^3 - 7/10 

BTW i heard that gingerbread wud be for high end android phones and froyo is for mid-low end phones.
This two OSs will remain in existence and will update and devlope side by side.

Hope this is true


----------



## noobdroid (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey everyone,

If you are owner of Optimus one please leave your comments here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/134641-lg-optimus-user-reviews.html


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 2, 2010)

NainO said:


> Ok S^3 - 7/10
> 
> BTW i heard that gingerbread wud be for high end android phones and froyo is for mid-low end phones.
> This two OSs will remain in existence and will update and devlope side by side.
> ...



really can't say anything. in a blog i read that gingerbread may support the midrange sets also i.e. the 12-15k mobiles that don't use 1Ghz processors. for now i'll keep my mouth shut & wait for Google to out v2.3.


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 3, 2010)

^As good as it may sound, I don't think Gingerbread will come on mid-range droids...and even if it does, the performance will likely be not that smooth. Ideally, I should be able to purchase a brand new phone with Gingerbread post June 2011!


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 3, 2010)

but by January, Honeycomb should be out. and if lucks good it should support the midrange mobiles.


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yep..my bad. I meant Honeycomb only!


----------

